# Shin John's 1999 honda Accord System Revamp/Upgrade



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

OK, so I've now turned my daily driver into a DIYMA test bed. 

I'll link pictures directly to this post later via edit. For now, I've got pictures annotated and such at my pbase gallery, just click here:

http://www.pbase.com/shinjohn/accordstereo2&page=all

Of course, questions, comments,etc.. are always welcome!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Reserving post for future updates....


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

looks nice, how does it sound?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

sweet, can't wait to hear the scans and peerless.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice gear. Any reason you went with the c701 when the 9861 can nativly support the h701? I know the c701 is a lot easier to use but $150 difference... heh


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

lucas569 said:


> looks nice, how does it sound?


Very, very good. I'll say that this setup as as good as I've been able to achieve in a car; not perfect, but very good. I need to put some deadening in this vehicle. Currently, it has none.  

The mock up enclosures sitting on the floor work surprisingly good in my car. The only problem is that (obviously) it shows that some serious work needs to be done to integrate this set of drivers into kicks if I end up keeping with this config. Tuning the combo has also been really nice. I have been successful utilizing shallow slopes because the roll off of the drivers (esp. the mid) is well controlled. This makes the integration really, really nice. On the other hand, the Scan's midrange is not laid back. It definitely grabs you, and gives you all the details, and some. I haven't done any EQ yet, but I believe a tiny bit of cutting might make these just right.... But I'm nit picking here; I had a friend audition the setup and he was super impressed. He couldn't believe how good it was.



alphakenny1 said:


> sweet, can't wait to hear the scans and peerless.


Sat. 9:30am. I'll send PMs to confirm soon. Bring the speakers (my new ones ), and whatever else you have lying around so we can audition! I want to hear your kickbasses and Cal Titans. (do you still have you Cal 27s or other Rainbow tweets?)



pwnt by pat said:


> Nice gear. Any reason you went with the c701 when the 9861 can nativly support the h701? I know the c701 is a lot easier to use but $150 difference... heh


It's all for tuning ease. The single button clicks, preset buttons, and large LCD make a huge difference. In fact, I think I prefer the dedicated controller even more than using a touch screen (W200, etc..) for tuning purposes.

Besides, I got both the H701 and C701 as a package deal, so even though it was "more", I still saved by buying used from a forum (ECA) member.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

no i sold the cal27s. can't have a pair that expensive laying around. i have no real excess equipment until the revs come.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

those look like streetwires rca ends - but what kind of wire are you using for the RCA's? Looks nice!


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

rcurley55 said:


> those look like streetwires rca ends - but what kind of wire are you using for the RCA's? Looks nice!


Gepco 61801EZ cable.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

whats holding the amp inside the spare tire (from a fellow accord owner)? youve just given me an idea...perfect place to dump my old beat up epicenter 

OT: i wish my trunk didnt leak on both sides cause thats where my amps would be mounted


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

shinjohn, how do the drivers sound totally offaxis (pointed at each other in the kickpanel)?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

and why not the HDS tweeter?


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I'll have to catch up with you to hear the Hiquphons. I am still debating between them and the Cal27s to go with my Scanspeaks.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

rcurley55 said:


> those look like streetwires rca ends - but what kind of wire are you using for the RCA's? Looks nice!


Just posted a tutorial, should answer questions and some...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13112



ryan s said:


> whats holding the amp inside the spare tire (from a fellow accord owner)? youve just given me an idea...perfect place to dump my old beat up epicenter
> 
> OT: i wish my trunk didnt leak on both sides cause thats where my amps would be mounted


The amp is mounted to the platform, but the platform is not anchored to the tire at all. It's basically a snug, glove tight fit with carpet all around so it's padded and doesn't move. The carpet pad from the trunk cover keeps it from popping up.

Doh!!! on the leaking problem! Did you check your trunk seal? It shouldn't leak!



Whiterabbit said:


> shinjohn, how do the drivers sound totally offaxis (pointed at each other in the kickpanel)?


I'm playing around still. I like them best pointing outward as shown in the pictures. Dude, the 12Ms sound WAY better in my mock up enclosures compared to wrapped in a towel before. I was really surprised.



Whiterabbit said:


> and why not the HDS tweeter?


That's coming soon. I dropped the HDS in for a two way, but haven't tested them in the 3-way with the Scans yet. I'll probably do that after another day of listening with the current setup.



03blueSI said:


> I'll have to catch up with you to hear the Hiquphons. I am still debating between them and the Cal27s to go with my Scanspeaks.


I'm having a meet this Sat at my place. PM me if you wanna come by. I may be losing my head, did we meet at Steve's house for one of the mini-meets?  In any case, I'm cool with people coming to hang Sat. I just want to know exactly who's coming. Come to think of it, I'll post a thread in General about the meet.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

if you look in the trunk on the upper sides, youll see a seam that goes crossways to the car...theyre both right above the cubbies on the sides...the water comes under the paint and leaks in the seam. dam dealer said they wouldnt fix it for me "cause they werent doing body work that day" 

so the amp is just a snug fit...interesting...im going to see what all fits in there tomorrow. the jumper cables are surely a tight fit around the tire too


----------



## JMichaels (Nov 17, 2006)

Man I cant wait untill Sat to compare notes!


----------



## NoFlyZone (Jan 27, 2007)

JMichaels said:


> Man I cant wait untill Sat to compare notes!


I'll second that! I gotta hear what a properly tuned system sounds like!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

OK guys,
A tiny update this weekend:

I got sick of pulling the C701 from under the seat, so got it dash mounted:








I need to make a security cover for it now, to keep prying eyes away.... Note the modification of the C701 trim ring to make it fit in my Accord's dash opening. I'm planning to cut a single ABS trim ring later, and recess the two units to make it look cleaner, but this will suffice for now.

You can see here where I moved my PG LPL control:









And as embarrassing as it is to show you guys some of my (crude) in car test methods, here's what I'm playing with these days:


















The Scan 12Ms had to be pulled due to a problem with them and these went in. I must say, even without an enclosure, the sound of these W15s is incredibly good! I can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm actually thinking of cutting holes in my kicks to recess these puppies and get them permanently mounted! We'll see what happens..... 

I find the sound of the W15 to be a little less forward than the Scans, but nearly as revealing, which I really like! One thing is for certain: I know I will not be going back to a 2-way anytime soon!


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

looks like a weekend well spent!


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

shinjohn said:


> The Scan 12Ms had to be pulled due to a problem with them and these went in.


What happened to the 12Ms?


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

03blueSI said:


> What happened to the 12Ms?


Nothing install/system or preference related. Great drivers, I really love the sound.

I'll give you guys the whole skinny later, k?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

uh oh, looks like you'll need an airbody saw soon . dude you can fit those 5.5's there? thats pretty big, i barely fit my lotus midranges.....


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

so when did these drivers arrive?


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> so when did these drivers arrive?


I couple weeks ago, I think.

I have to thank SteveLPfreak for these. I just happened to be online at the right time when he posted them.  Thanks to Steve!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Are those the same tweets that have been in there? And I don't remember seeing/reading so forgive me if I missed it, but what are you using for midbass duty? I know it's just my opinion, but I kind of like the dual deck look once you get a single trim ring cut.

Zach


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> Are those the same tweets that have been in there? And I don't remember seeing/reading so forgive me if I missed it, but what are you using for midbass duty? I know it's just my opinion, but I kind of like the dual deck look once you get a single trim ring cut.
> 
> Zach


The Hiquphon OWII has been my personal favorite for awhile, so they've found a well deserved long stint in my car.... that is of course, until I find something better to replace them with! 

I've tried a few things on the mid bass side. The Pioneer PRS mid worked surprisingly well as a dedicated midbass, but they are out, and a pair of Seas Lotus 6.5s are in. This will likely be a temporary solution, because those really aren't the best match for a dedicated mid bass. My long term vision is Peerless SLS 8s, but I'm really debating whether the fabrication work & time vs. payoff ratio is high enough for me to take that on. I'm also considering other options in the "shallow" form factor, as my Accord's doors are a tough fit.

Yeah, I think the dual deck look is OK, but to me it looks really half-baked right now so I'll have to fix that. All in due time though... I've got lots of work to do on this system, and with the pressures of work and family life, progress is always pretty slow.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

shinjohn said:


> All in due time though... I've got lots of work to do on this system, and with the pressures of work and family life, progress is always pretty slow.


yea....add a significant other and/or school into the mix and it gets even slower :blush:

It nice they you get to try so much gear though...i envy you


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

IMO...you truly can't get much better with a midrange only driver than the 12M...it's so night and day better then any other driver it's scary.....plus it's super tiny...which allows you to get them as wide in the car as you can which is one of the most important things you can do.....there is a ton of room in those kicks if you are willing to cut....a ton!!!!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

the other hated guy said:


> IMO...you truly can't get much better with a midrange only driver than the 12M...it's so night and day better then any other driver it's scary.....plus it's super tiny...which allows you to get them as wide in the car as you can which is one of the most important things you can do.....there is a ton of room in those kicks if you are willing to cut....a ton!!!!


Agreed, probably the best dedicated midrange driver I've worked with. They also don't require a huge amount of air volume behind them. However, they do have a bit of bite, which requires some careful positioning/tuning to get them dialed in. They can scream at you in the car if not set up properly.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Did you finish the kicks? I have the same gen accord i curious as to see what happend with yours


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

LOL. Holy revivals, Batman!

Unfortunately, I have not finished the kicks, but I (finally) got my Scan 12Ms back (had to send them back for a warranty issue) and I'm going to get started soon.

I've been super busy at work (new job) lately, and I've spent any free time for the car on sound deadening. I've got all 4 doors done quite thoroughly and I just have to find a solid day I can gut the interior to finish the floor and such.

I have also been playing with other door speakers, most recently installing a set of Rainbow Profi Vandium Kick Basses in the doors. I've also been trying out some other tweeters; I'm very fond on my new Scan D3004/6600s.  But they will be going into a home project, not the car.

I gotta get myself re-motivated and post some more data and reviews.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

what was that material you used for the test kicks?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

What did/do you think of the Rainbow's for dedicated midbass duty? I've always heard great things about them.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Thumper26 said:


> what was that material you used for the test kicks?


1/2" MDF



Boostedrex said:


> What did/do you think of the Rainbow's for dedicated midbass duty? I've always heard great things about them.


They have their pluses and minues. They obviously need a sub to fill in the lowest octaves (no surprise). They are very punchy, and I really like them on some of the electronic music I play. However I'm still debating whether they are the right fit for me and my overall music tastes. I'm going to spend a little more time with them before I give my overall assessment.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

OK gang. Since I've (FINALLY) got the kicks done (Thanks to Bing of Simplicity is Sound - www.simplicityinsound.com), I figured I'd update this thread.

Bing posted a thread showing his incredible work:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42964

I've also updated and reorganized my pbase galleries with the latest:

http://www.pbase.com/shinjohn/accordstereo2&page=all

I have absolutely no regrets in getting Bing to build these kicks for me, because he did an outstanding job; way beyond what I could do.... and the point being I'd have never gotten around to getting it done myself based on how busy I am (career, family, and all). I felt guilty about a millisecond for not taking this project on "DIY" style, but now I have an incredibly well crafted set of kicks, built about as optimally for this vehicle as can be without cutting metal or doing other major mods.

I'm happy.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Great to hear ShinJohn that your are happy with your new kicks. Bing is a monster when it comes to craftsmanship. 

Sorry, I did not get to hear your whip at this year Marv's BBQ. I bet you it was a big improvement from the 07 BBQ.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

veloze said:


> Sorry, I did not get to hear your whip at this year Marv's BBQ. I bet you it was a big improvement from the 07 BBQ.


LOL. The system this year was way, way better than 2007. That was really embarrassing back then. My Scan mids were out because of an issue with one of the drivers (replaced under warranty) so I had to throw in something up front in the doors to listen to. But yes, I still had the blue painter's tape, haha.

This year had my final choice of drivers, and now they're elegantly integrated. I obviously am NOT going to be switching tweets or mids any time soon.  Next meet we have, come find me; you're welcome to listen to my car anytime.


----------

